# Beta testing IML Ultra Male Rx



## TJTJ (Aug 7, 2011)

I am testing IML Ultra Male Rx. I will be logging my experiences in this thread. I'm focusing on a few things. Most importantly sex drive, testicular output and overall well-being; And its use for Off Cycle Therapy support and strength. Plus the comparison to Anabolic Matrix Rx.

I have experience with several IML products. My previous SuperDMZ cycle was incredible! I bring this up to note I slacked on getting my hands on an anti-aromatize product for my PCT. My PCT was Clomid 100/75/50/25 with ATD one a day wasn't strong enough. Since then my sex drive has fallin' off; This is why I am testing Ultra Male Rx 

Currently I am on smooth run of IML 1-Andro 1g for 18days and 400mg of 6-oxo for 15 days. To help with a rapid cut before the start of the semester. I started taking UMRX one a day for 60days. It's to be included at the start of your cycle at one a day, but if you are 250+lbs go to 2caps. 

Im stoked to see what UMRx can do with balancing GnRH-LH signalling and increase in acid phosphatase, the alkaloid phytochemicals found in ProLensis??? influencing serotonin neurotransmitters.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2011)

I am on day 5 of Ultra Male Rx, my sex drive is thru the roof for the first time in several months.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> I am on day 5 of Ultra Male Rx, my sex drive is thru the roof for the first time in several months.



Cant wait!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 7, 2011)

Awe nice bro always good to have the sex drive kicking full force. I'll be kewying in on this one, since I plan to run it soon.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 8, 2011)

Day 2: Feeling good. Best way to start a Monday, at gym. 

Im sure itll be a few days before it builds up in my system.

Get'em!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Day 3: Yesterday I was on point. Felt really strong and totally kicked ass in the gym! 

Today Im doing it all over again.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 9, 2011)

im in 

keep it up man the longer you run it the better...its like wine it gets better with time


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 9, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> im in
> 
> keep it up man the longer you run it the better...its like wine it gets better with time


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice bro keep it up and drive hard!!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Day 4: Im trying not to post too much because this log doesnt need to have 60 post for 60 days but I had to say last night was awesome! My libido is catching up and my testicular output is stronger. Once I hit day 30 Im going to be back to when I was 21. 

Booyashaka!


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Day 4: Im trying not to post too much because this log doesnt need to have 60 post for 60 days but I had to say last night was awesome! My libido is catching up and my testicular output is stronger. Once I hit day 30 Im going to be back to when I was 21.
> 
> Booyashaka!



How are you noticing better testicular output? Did your boyfriend notice more semen volume?


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How are you noticing better testicular output? Did your boyfriend notice more semen volume?



Sorry, but Im not gay. That PM you sent me was very flattering though. Good luck on your quest to find the man of your dreams.


----------



## independent (Aug 10, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Sorry, but Im not gay. That PM you sent me was very flattering though. Good luck on your quest to find the man of your dreams.



You still did answer the testicular output question, bigger loads?


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 10, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You still did answer the testicular output question, bigger loads?



That's what she said. But in all seriousness, that is what she said.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Day 6: Its Friday. Seek and Destroy.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> How are you noticing better testicular output? Did your boyfriend notice more semen volume?



 damn...


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 15, 2011)

Day 9: Starting to pick up steam. Libido is up (for sure), dreaming of women and greater testicular output.  Im quite glad IML came through with this product.  Ill be back in a week to give you the 2 week update. 

Its Monday and you know what you gotta do...Get'em!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Day 9: Starting to pick up steam. Libido is up (for sure), dreaming of women and greater testicular output.  Im quite glad IML came through with this product.  Ill be back in a week to give you the 2 week update.
> 
> Its Monday and you know what you gotta do...Get'em!



for me libido like I am 18 and still breaking out like a teenager.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 15, 2011)

what do you do about the break outs?  you guys take something for it or say fuck it


----------



## Arnold (Aug 15, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> what do you do about the break outs?  you guys take something for it or say fuck it



I had to start taking 1000mg of Amoxicillian daily.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 15, 2011)

I havent noticed any break outs, BUT before I started my 8 weeks I was already breaking out so much I had to get a script for Doxycycline.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 21, 2011)

Day 15: And my libido is really picking up steam!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweet bro you making me want to try this shiz out already. How's the lifts?


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Sweet bro you making me want to try this shiz out already. How's the lifts?



nothing huge but imo i wouldnt think itll do too much. im mostly focusing on its benefits on libido and teste output. and with that, itll tell me my natural test is boosting.


----------



## Logman (Aug 23, 2011)

So this test booster isn't doing anything for muscle size?

I'm 39 and have no problems with libido.  Married 14 years, still have sex 1-2 times a week.  Interested in a non AAS product that can help with mass.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Logman said:


> So this test booster isn't doing anything for muscle size?
> 
> I'm 39 and have no problems with libido.  Married 14 years, still have sex 1-2 times a week.  Interested in a non AAS product that can help with mass.



I added this with a cycle of andro so i wouldnt be able to say if it did or did not. But like I said. If libido and teste output is up thats a clear sign of test increases.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Day 19: Spontaneous erects. 

Thank you UMRx!


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 29, 2011)

Day 23: I havent been able to hit the gym for a few days and today I was able. I thought I was going to be weak and boy was I wrong! Im starting to think UMRx helps with strength! It wouldnt surprise me. Again IML comes through


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 29, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Day 19: Spontaneous erects.
> 
> Thank you UMRx!


 
Gota love them haha. I know my wife loves walking in to seeing what's up!!!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 29, 2011)

very nice man

keep it up def lovin da log!


----------



## |Z| (Aug 30, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Day 4: Im trying not to post too much because this log doesnt need to have 60 post for 60 days but I had to say last night was awesome! My libido is catching up and my testicular output is stronger. Once I hit day 30 Im going to be back to when I was 21.
> 
> Booyashaka!



so will this bring the youngins back to 18 then? haha, keep up the great feedback


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 31, 2011)

|Z| said:


> so will this bring the youngins back to 18 then? haha, keep up the great feedback



Maybe...I feel back on point.


----------



## TJTJ (Sep 9, 2011)

Day 34: finished with my cycle about a week ago and since then Ive noticed some massive pumps. Did  3 different sets of super sets of bi's and tri's and my arms were blowing up! Veins popping out like crazy! BOOM! Im starting to think this is stronger than the anabolic matrix. 

A great alternative to ph's to boost natty test imo. IML comes through once again


----------



## Bonesaw (Sep 10, 2011)

What where the strength increases?


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 10, 2011)

glad youre enjoying it, brother. all of IML's products are top notch.


----------



## TJTJ (Sep 11, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> What where the strength increases?



Im rockin' 100lb dumb bell presses. Leg pressing 540lbs with ease and on other exercises my reps have increased.


----------



## Bonesaw (Sep 11, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Im rockin' 100lb dumb bell presses. Leg pressing 540lbs with ease and on other exercises my reps have increased.


you probably have way more xp working out, the 2 months i was on a test boost it felt like steroids, every workout 50% or more of my exercises went up 5lb.


----------



## TJTJ (Sep 18, 2011)

Day 43: Everything is going smooth. I think this would be great to use for in-between cycles.

As a side note, I noticed a little breaking out on my upper arms and back.


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Last day and what an excellent product. Libido is back to normal, out put is back to normal. I think this is stronger than AMRx. Strength was up several pounds. I am quite happy to back to homeostasis. 


Good stuff!


----------

